# Bent Butts



## CaptMaxWoods (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey y'all. Anyone selling a pair of bent Butts suitable for 80W Tiagras? Thx in advance! Tight lines, boys. 🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I’ve got 2 brand new custom 80 bent butt rods. I believe they were made by J&M. We won them in a tournament never used. I’ll sell them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

$400 each or $600 for both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robthomasjr (Jul 31, 2020)

CaptMaxWoods said:


> Hey y'all. Anyone selling a pair of bent Butts suitable for 80W Tiagras? Thx in advance! Tight lines, boys. 🇺🇸🇺🇸


wanting just the butt or the rod also?


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

CaptMaxWoods said:


> Hey y'all. Anyone selling a pair of bent Butts suitable for 80W Tiagras? Thx in advance! Tight lines, boys. 🇺🇸🇺🇸


Any luck?


----------

